# metal milk stand plans



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/extpubs/Plans/6399.pdf

Has anybody here made this stand? Did you like it? Was it reasonably simple to make? About how much did it cost you?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I used those plans to base mine on as I wasn't sure what demensions I would need..... I thought it seemed too narrow so I added a few inches in width on the base, and made it taller to be proportionate to my milking stool.
Hubby gets credit for the design of the head gate as we didn't use the head gate in the plans...

Height is perfect, BUT I wish I would have left the width as it's stated on the plans....My wider base just gives room for them to dance away if they feel like it, making me reach for them...Plus, the piece of expanded metal was already cut, so I figured I'd use it the size it was instead of cutting it down narrower...Really should have took the time to make it the width in the plans.....

I did my head gate simpler than theirs, but used their measurements to make sure the head gate was the proper height...

Here's mine with lots of pics:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=387962

Since those pics were taken, I welded on a bar on the front to hang those rectangular feeders from TSC on. I can use this stand with a big ol buck, my Alpine girls & my minis too!

Super sturdy & not too heavy..

On cost it would depend..... I know sheets of expanded metal are about $47 & you can get several milk stand floors from one.... My entire stand is made from 1" square tubing & a piece of expanded metal....The price listed in my link above probably wouldn't apply to you...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks.
You have a lovely milk stand there! I've never learned to weld, thought I might get a neighbor to make it for me though.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

DH welded mine out of steel with a ramp and scaled down for the ND's and mini's. It's at waist level so we don't have to bend over to milk the 'belly draggers'! I think it cost about 40.00 including the paint and the horse stall mat (which was cut for the ramp and the base). Steel is cheap.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, Julie.


----------

